# Galavant!



## Deset Gled (Jan 6, 2015)

Did anybody else catch this?  It's basically a major network version of Krod Mandoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire.  Not quite as crude (but still not clean), and with musical numbers.

I just watched the first episode (or was that two episodes?) that aired on Sunday.  The show isn't what I would consider "good", but I'd say it's highly entertaining.  I'm definitely in for next week.  I really want to see how the musical aspect progresses.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds very Spamalot?


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 6, 2015)

There's singing?

From what I saw in the promos for it, it looked like that short lived comedy show, Wizards and Warriors


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, there is a lot of singing and jokes. Both get annoying pretty quick and this coming from someone that love Spamalot. The only character I really liked was the Jester and he's not even a main character.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jan 8, 2015)

trancejeremy said:


> There's singing?




Lots.  They even went to the trouble of making custom ads for other TV shows sung to the Galavant theme song (a bonus I almost missed while speeding through the commercials).



> Both get annoying pretty quick and this coming from someone that love Spamalot.




If it makes a difference to you, I believe Weird Al will be one episode.  I imagine that on will have his music, which may be more to your liking.


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 9, 2015)

Deset Gled said:


> If it makes a difference to you, I believe Weird Al will be one episode.  I imagine that on will have his music, which may be more to your liking.




I want to see that episode but it won't be on tv now that COX dropped KAKE, which is our local ABC channel yesterday morning. MeTV was also dropped so no more Superhero Saturday Nights with Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman either.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 10, 2015)

My fiancée and I both enjoyed it, especially the songs. The characters were plenty enjoyable, too. Not a _great_ show, but definitely enjoyable, with pretty hilarious songs.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 11, 2015)

I was away on vacation, so it'll be a bit before I get caught up and watch it.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty snappy patter and well integrated with the songs.  Vinnie Jones dancing along with Timothy Omundson is pretty hilarious and it seems they will have a revolving door of guest stars.  I'm liking it so far quite a bit.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 12, 2015)

Caught the first hour tonight.  It is not high art, no.  But, it is amusing, and it is kind of cool to see artists lampooning tropes they themselves helped to create


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 12, 2015)

Tonight's second episode (second half) with Hugh Bonneville (the father from Downton Abbey) as the Pirate King was the best so far, with multiple actual laugh-out-loud moments. I'm fully in, now.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 12, 2015)

Deset Gled said:


> Did anybody else catch this?  It's basically a major network version of Krod Mandoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire.  Not quite as crude (but still not clean), and with musical numbers.
> 
> I just watched the first episode (or was that two episodes?) that aired on Sunday.  The show isn't what I would consider "good", but I'd say it's highly entertaining.  I'm definitely in for next week.  I really want to see how the musical aspect progresses.




Of the two, I'll take "Krod Mandoon." I barely made it through the first episode. I'll watch one more of the ones I've got recorded, but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------

